# Can I tint liquid latex w/acrylic paint?



## joker

I was wondering if it would be ok to put a drop or two of acrylic paint into liquid latex in order to tint it?

Living out in the sticks we don't have a lot of resources so I thought this might work. 

If there's something else I can use that's relatively easy to get I'd appreciate it.


----------



## dave the dead

no problem Joker...works like a charm. Just be warned that if your latex is white to begin with, your mixed color will dry much darker than how it appears while wet.


----------



## joker

dave the dead said:


> no problem Joker...works like a charm. Just be warned that if your latex is white to begin with, your mixed color will *fry* much darker than how it appears while wet.


Thanks Dave

By fry did you mean dry? Hopefully I won't have to cook anything after I apply it


----------



## DarkLore

dave the dead said:


> no problem Joker...works like a charm. Just be warned that if your latex is white to begin with, your mixed color will fry much darker than how it appears while wet.


I think he means....dry...not fry.

I agree. Acrylic paint is a polmer, very similar to latex paint. I understand that latex paints often contain acrylic or vinyl as a pigment and binder. Although, I haven't tried it, I would suspect it should be a natural mix. I have been painting latex props with acrylic craft paint without problem.


----------



## dave the dead

fry? huh? I don't know what you are talking about. You should never fry your latex.


----------



## Dixie

.... someone should have specified that earlier, Dave.... I now have a zombie head in the Fry Daddy. hmmm.

hahahaha


----------



## Terrormaster

What everyone else has said Joker. Although it does loose a little of it's elasticity. I wouldn't go using it to paint foam latex masks or anything because the paint WILL chip or crack some - well, at least in my experience. 

I mixed some green with latex last year when I corpsed Agnes' hands. Turned out pretty good.


----------



## joker

I'm wanting to do the saran wrap latex zombifying on my for arms and wanted to tint the latex before application.


----------



## Terrormaster

You could always experiment in small areas first to see how well it holds up. You could also use Gel-10 but it's a little more costlier, especially once you add the pigments in.


----------



## Revenant

A teeny bit of acrylic paint gives a nice tint to the latex, but like TM said, a lot will stiffen the latex. Another approach you could try is to buy dry universal pigments and mix them in. A little bit of that stuff goes a long way and I found it doesn't stiffen the latex like paints will.


----------



## joker

Revenant said:


> A teeny bit of acrylic paint gives a nice tint to the latex, but like TM said, a lot will stiffen the latex. Another approach you could try is to buy dry universal pigments and mix them in. A little bit of that stuff goes a long way and I found it doesn't stiffen the latex like paints will.


Where would someone find universal pigments? You mean like what they use to mix paints?


----------

